# Apoquel for Itchy Puppy, Experiences



## sasha1414 (27 July 2016)

Sorry for another itchy dog post however I'd really appreciate hearing of any experiences you have had using Apoquel to treat itchy dogs. 

My 4 month old puppy has been itching for the last 2-3 weeks with varying intensity and a vets trip resulted in him being prescribed Apoquel for possible allergy related dermatitis to be given indefinitely and maleseb shampoo for regular bathing. After researching this drug however I am quite concerned about possible side effects and wondered if any of you had used this drug and if it helped. 

About the pup:
Started Apoquel yesterday
Regularly treated with Stronghold for fleas etc and house sprayed for fleas (no evidence of fleas)
Fed high quality grain free food although is chicken based so I am considering changing to a fish based feed
Vet felt pup was unlikely to have any form of mange or mites etc

Sorry for the essay and thank you for your help. After having dogs with atopic dermatitis in the past and seeing the misery it can cause I'm really hoping I can keep my puppy happy and as itch free as possible!


----------



## SusieT (27 July 2016)

4month old I'd ask for a dermatologist opinion rather than go onto meds.


----------



## flurrydor (28 July 2016)

I have a 7 year old lab who has a grass pollen allergy. Her worst time for itchiness is usually Autumn, but she has been bad throughout the summer this year.

We were introduced to Apoquel as a substitute for anti histamines and steroids last year. It has been very effective, and there have been no discernible side effects. She seems very happy on it. It is quite expensive though.


----------



## Bellasophia (28 July 2016)

http://www.myitchydog.co.uk/blog/harvest-mites.html
My bet would be harvest mites...our dogs got them last year at this time...we tried frontline spray and then had to use bravecto  which stopped the itching overnight...
These mites are found near grain fields,the adult lays eggs which hatch into burrowing skin Larvae..this is what causes the itching.
Definitely go to vet and ask for a skin scrape.
 Re apoquel...I'd not use this on a pup..it's deemed a wonder drug but there have been many side effects associated with its use.plus it's like the vet used the big guns without doing any real investigation...eg skin scrape.


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 July 2016)

All drugs have potential side effects.  

But I agree, if you're in an area where there could be harvest mites, it might be that (Bravecto helps).  It could be grass allergy.  Piriton could help.

I've got one of mine on piriton and apoquel, and no side effects that I can see.  Been on them for about 2 years.  Apoquel only given in the summer when the pollen is high.  Wean off the piriton and no use over winter.


----------



## sasha1414 (28 July 2016)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I contacted my vet today who did confirm that a puppy under 12 months shouldn't have Apoquel so I have said I will try Piriton and organise a skin scrape to rule out other things. 

My vet also recommended evening primrose oil and another oil I can't quite remember to add to the feed. The puppy is already on salmon oil but has anyone had any success with other oils or supplements?


----------



## misst (28 July 2016)

Just for the future if the dog continues to have allergy problems Aproquel may be a good bet when it is older. We have had real relief for our terrier for the past 18 months - she is also fed raw and has natural treats too. We have had no side effects at all and it has made my little dog a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Honey08 (28 July 2016)

My little terrier cross has a grass allergy and has been v bad this year.  She has piriton am and pm, and a oil supplement called Yumega plus, which the vet suggested (bought from Internet).  We used Malseb initially, but the vet said a gentle human baby shampoo is as good.  The vet is very anti drugs wherever possible for very little dogs, and says it can cause more problems than it solves.  We find an aloe and tea tree gel soothes it, as does udder cream.


----------



## sasha1414 (31 July 2016)

Thank you for your responses . I will look up the Yumega oil supplement and see how he gets on with his baths, he hates water so they are fun! I will certainly keep an open mind towards Apoquel in the future


----------



## chillipup (31 July 2016)

sasha, I have to apologise because I was in a rush and didn't read all the responses to your thread. How very stupid of me!! I so wish I had 

Took my 6 month old, DD (darling dog) cross bred bitch, Tallulah, to vets on Friday as she had a rash on her tummy. It sort of looked like mini pink rings of ringworm without the hair loss. She wasn't itchy and wasn't scratching but it did look a bit pink with a few pustules but not sore when I investigated closer. 

Either way, thought I'd better check it out with vet so off we went. Vet didn't think it was ringworm, more likely an allergy to something - but who knows what. Prescribed antibiotics and made an appointment to return next week for check up. Weighed in at 10.7 KG.

Friday evening at her dinner time, I started the drugs given, 1/2 tablet of Synulox and one 5.4 mg of....Apoquel. (Synulox 1/2 tablet twice a day and Apoquel one tablet twice a day)

The following morning I administered the same 1/2 Synulox and I tablet of Apoquel in her breakfast (Millies Heartwolf complete) She ate it all as normal. However, by mid afternoon, she started coughing and retching. At first it was clear/white phlegm, then she started throwing up her breakfast, (so sorry if it's TMI but it was dark brown and very yukky - millies heartwolf being brown) and then she couldn't seem to stop. every few minutes she was retching and every hour+ she produced vomit. 

I checked the drugs issued by my vet and suddenly remembered your post. I scrolled through each reply and went online to investigate further. Every link I found mentioned adverse affects of Apoquel, vomitting and diarrhoea and several clearly stated that dogs under 12 months of age should not be prescribed it. 

I was livid with the vet that prescribed it, and even more so with myself, for not checking before I gave it to her. My little girl was feeling very poorly and even frightened herself with the vomiting (despite all my reassurances she wasn't doing anything wrong)

By 7.30pm she was still retching and bringing up bile. I rang the out of hours vet, (linked to, but not my own vets) I explained the situation and this vet immediately apologised for the Apoquel being prescribed to a young dog (even though it wasn't anything they had done). She told me to stop the Apoquel immediately, which I had..I wasn't going to give her anymore! suggested using Piriton instead of the Apoquel and Sudocrem if pup was sore. (thankfully she wasn't)
She also advised I contact my surgery on Monday. 

I didn't feed anymore to pup yesterday and stayed up til almost 2am with her as she was still retching but not vomiting.
This morning she was much brighter and happy to accept scrambled eggs for breakfast. I decided against taking her out and she had cooked chicken for lunch. By late afternoon today she appeared back to normal and was going slightly stir crazy and we ventured into the fields for a game of fetch the ball. Although very keen, a couple of times after picking up her ball she sort of gagged and coughed then retched but no vomiting. 

Tonight she had more cooked chicken with a tiny amount of her normal Millies. She was very hungry. No retching or vomiting since so I think she's back to normal.

Tomorrow, after our morning exercise, I will be paying another visit to my vets.....


----------



## sasha1414 (1 August 2016)

chillipup said:



			sasha, I have to apologise because I was in a rush and didn't read all the responses to your thread. How very stupid of me!! I so wish I had 

Took my 6 month old, DD (darling dog) cross bred bitch, Tallulah, to vets on Friday as she had a rash on her tummy. It sort of looked like mini pink rings of ringworm without the hair loss. She wasn't itchy and wasn't scratching but it did look a bit pink with a few pustules but not sore when I investigated closer. 

Either way, thought I'd better check it out with vet so off we went. Vet didn't think it was ringworm, more likely an allergy to something - but who knows what. Prescribed antibiotics and made an appointment to return next week for check up. Weighed in at 10.7 KG.

Friday evening at her dinner time, I started the drugs given, 1/2 tablet of Synulox and one 5.4 mg of....Apoquel. (Synulox 1/2 tablet twice a day and Apoquel one tablet twice a day)

The following morning I administered the same 1/2 Synulox and I tablet of Apoquel in her breakfast (Millies Heartwolf complete) She ate it all as normal. However, by mid afternoon, she started coughing and retching. At first it was clear/white phlegm, then she started throwing up her breakfast, (so sorry if it's TMI but it was dark brown and very yukky - millies heartwolf being brown) and then she couldn't seem to stop. every few minutes she was retching and every hour+ she produced vomit. 

I checked the drugs issued by my vet and suddenly remembered your post. I scrolled through each reply and went online to investigate further. Every link I found mentioned adverse affects of Apoquel, vomitting and diarrhoea and several clearly stated that dogs under 12 months of age should not be prescribed it. 

I was livid with the vet that prescribed it, and even more so with myself, for not checking before I gave it to her. My little girl was feeling very poorly and even frightened herself with the vomiting (despite all my reassurances she wasn't doing anything wrong)

By 7.30pm she was still retching and bringing up bile. I rang the out of hours vet, (linked to, but not my own vets) I explained the situation and this vet immediately apologised for the Apoquel being prescribed to a young dog (even though it wasn't anything they had done). She told me to stop the Apoquel immediately, which I had..I wasn't going to give her anymore! suggested using Piriton instead of the Apoquel and Sudocrem if pup was sore. (thankfully she wasn't)
She also advised I contact my surgery on Monday. 

I didn't feed anymore to pup yesterday and stayed up til almost 2am with her as she was still retching but not vomiting.
This morning she was much brighter and happy to accept scrambled eggs for breakfast. I decided against taking her out and she had cooked chicken for lunch. By late afternoon today she appeared back to normal and was going slightly stir crazy and we ventured into the fields for a game of fetch the ball. Although very keen, a couple of times after picking up her ball she sort of gagged and coughed then retched but no vomiting. 

Tonight she had more cooked chicken with a tiny amount of her normal Millies. She was very hungry. No retching or vomiting since so I think she's back to normal.

Tomorrow, after our morning exercise, I will be paying another visit to my vets.....

Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear about your puppy's reaction to the Apoquel, I really hope she makes a full recovery very soon! I was similarly angry about being misprescribed this drug when it seems it can have such nasty side effects for young pups but luckily mine only had 2 pills and no side effects before I found out it should not be given and my vet was very apologetic. Don't be angry with yourself you have clearly done everything you can for her and she is very lucky to have you as her owner .


----------

